# Slabs for days big Bluegile



## turboedfish (May 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Who, what, when, where, why, how?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a nice stringer there. Good work.


----------



## turboedfish (May 12, 2014)

All these are from a buddy's pound all on worms 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice stringer of gills - looks pretty tasty to me.


----------

